# 98 Ford Explorer Differential Oil Refill



## DIYtestdummy

Is this the 8.8"? The fill plug should be near the pinion yoke, on the driver side if I remember correctly. It should be a plug you can fit a 3/8" ratchet extension into, but could have changed. The sensor is for the ABS - don't mess with it. Don't forget to add friction modifier - yours is most likely limited slip and they get noisey without the additive. I had some tag #'s and diagrams somewhere...

Try this:

http://www.therangerstation.com/tech_library/Axles.html

EDIT: Ooops, too late.


----------



## handyman78

Thank you- I found it-

Is the friction modifier a product obtained from retail stores like Auto Zone or Pep Boys or is it only a dealer available addin?


----------



## slickshift

As far as I know, it's a dealer thing
But you'll need to find out if you need it
testdummy is correct the Ford limited slip dif needs it
But I don't know if you've got it or not


----------



## DIYtestdummy

Autozone carries it. Comes in a squeeze tube. If it's not on the shelf with the gear oil ask for it at the counter.


----------



## handyman78

Thanks!


----------



## have2goski

everything and anything you want to know about your son's explorer can be found at explorerforum.com. Its a great board with lots of explorer fans. I used to be on it alot when I had my '91 explorer.

as DIY said it should be up by the pinion yoke


----------



## handyman78

DIYtestdummy said:


> Autozone carries it. Comes in a squeeze tube. If it's not on the shelf with the gear oil ask for it at the counter.


Thanks- I got it from Advance Auto Parts on the shelf near the engine supplements- it was $5.00 for the tube by CRC Industries.
:thumbsup:


----------



## DIYtestdummy

have2goski said:


> everything and anything you want to know about your son's explorer can be found at explorerforum.com. Its a great board with lots of explorer fans. I used to be on it alot when I had my '91 explorer.
> 
> as DIY said it should be up by the pinion yoke


:thumbup: 

I'm a Jeep man, but I have an 8.8" ready to install. There has been a running joke for many years from explorerforum.com about a guy who got Herculiner on his "hootus." I will say no more to keep it "PG" rated.


----------



## have2goski

i know the story:laughing:


----------



## RussBoogie

*Hos much to use?*



DIYtestdummy said:


> Autozone carries it. Comes in a squeeze tube. If it's not on the shelf with the gear oil ask for it at the counter.


 

How much of the tube do you use? I have refilled the diff with Lucas 80w90 but I read on the tube not to over use? I also have a 98 explorer sport 4X4. Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Russel


----------



## DIYtestdummy

Russ,

Do you know if you have a limited-slip differential? If it's an open carrier, you don't need friction modifier. If it is LSD, read the tube and/or your owner's manual, but I always used to put the whole tube in. I know most Ford 8.8" axles are open carriers with C-clips. Suprisingly, even most of the towing packages don't include limited-slip.


----------

